# A Palm Sunday Poem



## My Freemasonry (May 11, 2014)

​I hope everyone enjoys this Palm Sunday and remembers the triumphal entry of Christ into Jerusalem. This day is also referred to as Passion Sunday, and it is the sixth and last Sunday of Lent which marks the first day of Holy Week; the week leading to the crucifixion of Christ.

It is referred to Palm Sunday as the crowds greeted Christ by waving palm branches and covering his path with palm branches as well as garments. As he passed by the people sang "Blessed is He who comes in the name of the Lord. We bless you from the house of the Lord" which is a portion of Psalm 118:25-26.
Rejoice greatly, O daughter of Zion; shout, O daughter of Jerusalem: behold, thy King cometh unto thee: he is just, and having salvation; lowly, and riding upon an ass, and upon a colt the foal of an ass.-- Zechariah 9:9​The donkey was, in Eastern traditions, an animal of peace. In comparison, riding upon a horse was a symbol of war. For Jesus to enter Jerusalem on a donkey symbolized his entry as the Prince of Peace. In ancient days, it was customary the path of someone who was worthy of high honor and the Gospel of John specifies that it was palm branches that were cast on the path before Christ. During the times of the Roman Empire, the palm branch symbolized triumph and victory. For the Egyptians, the palm was carried during funeral processions and represented eternal life. With Christianity, the palm branch became a symbol of martyrs and their spiritual victory over death. In Revelation 7:9, the white-clad multitude stands before the throne and Lamb holding palm branches.



​
*The Donkey*
by G.K. Chesterton

When fishes flew and forests walked
And figs grew upon thorn,
Some moment when the moon was blood
Then surely I was born;
With monstrous head and sickening cry
And ears like errant wings,
The devil’s walking parody
On all four-footed things.
The tattered outlaw of the earth,
Of ancient crooked will;
Starve, scourge, deride me: I am dumb,
I keep my secret still.Fools!
For I also had my hour;
One far fierce hour and sweet:
There was a shout about my ears,
And palms before my feet.
​
Continue reading...


----------

